# OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --> A Bunch of Fibs and Honest Lies



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*The Tank:*
rimless, regular glass "shallow cube" by Mr. Aqua @ 24" x 24" x 12"H.

I have been looking for this tank for 6 months: ADA does not make it, GLA is out of stock and is not answering my emails, DB has a black rim on the bottom and black silicone. So, the Mr Aqua's MA-610 turned out to be my only viable choice.

The quality is pretty acceptable, especially for $160:























































The above is the worst area I found so far: the back of the left panel is slightly mis-aligned and you can see the silicon work. Hm. I hope it holds water. The side panels's thickness appears to be 5mm, with the bottom significantly thicker.

This tank will replace my 10g that I picked up while looking for this tank.










The tank's location is a bit awkward: it will sit on a 10.5' long x 32" high x 24" wide divider between the Living and Dinning rooms. That divider already houses my 120-P and 60-P tanks:

View from the house entrance:










View from the Dinning room:










You can see the existing 10g on the very left on the picture above. (my wife is a Saint, ... or close).


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Cool tank!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, when did you get that. Where is it going to go lol. Can't wait to see what you do with it. Also, check you PM's (in a minute have to write it lol).


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Hardscape*

I failed miserably at keeping the 10g lightly planted. Maybe I should not fight my nature and do something that I personally like, i.e. a lot and then some more plants. Reading some of the journals on TPT gave me an idea on how to maximize the number of plants I can possibly stuff into a tank: GO VERTICAL. Thus, the idea of a riparium took hold but more on that later.

Presently I am trying to lay-out the driftwood. The pictures below show the current state of affairs. I am still debating whether to use the middle driftwood branch or not - *your opinions, please*.

*Layout # 1: (more driftwood)*

Point of view:










Front:










Right corner:










Right side (will be hard to see as it will be ~12" from another tank):










*Layout # 2: (the middle branch removed)*

Point of view:










Front:










Right side:










*Opinions?*

My next debate is whether I want to also use rocks or just the driftwood. My current preference is driftwood only, but I think that I will end up adding some rocks...

In the next series of posts I plan to cover:


Lighting
Aquatic Plants
Emmersed Plants
Stocking
Filtration
Whatever else I missed


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

First layout is the best. Stone could be too much with the driftwood being so interesting and dominant. It would probably look best with some DHG 'Belem' and some small, selectively placed colorful stems, like Rotala Sunset, or an Alternanthera "mini." Not sure that I would do a "path," as your illustration suggests you will be doing on the cardboard, but to each his own!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Design Stage (56K)*

Yep, your opinion parallels my own to a point. I was thinking less driftwood == more room for plants. This is currently envisioned as a low tech tank and my plant selection will have to be in sync.

BTW, I do not like your riparium - I am BLOWN AWAY by it. Was waiting for the Dad's Day to express my awe


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Design Stage (56K)*

Shallow tanks are the wave of the future! It's not bad looking can't wait to see the progress!

I like the first layout, I think it will provide for the option of a more dynamic look in the hardscape. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

hey Oleg, I thought you said no more tanks :icon_mrgr

Knowing you, I think les driftwood, more plants. and I know you have quite an abundance of plants. make sure you dont get those black mollies in there! try to make it unique from your other tanks! 

either way, I hope everything is going well for you! roud:


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Design Stage (56K)*

That's a replacement tank 
Yeah, I will try to keep the fry out.
As far as the plants go, I am trying, friend...


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow! This is a cool looking tank! Can't wait to see the finished product! I like the first layout better. I am not a huge fan of driftwood and rocks mixed together.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Filtration musings*

With the hardscape tentatively nailed down, filtration is next on my to do list.
While reading a bunch of journals, I came across a number of builds that did not use a 'real filter'. The idea really appeals to me on multiple levels but I am hesitant to go that direction without a deeper understanding of pros and cons. While I was running 'low tech' tanks for much longer then 'high tech tanks', I did not really understand the concepts behind either. Ignorance is bliss. I certainty feel that I have a lot more knowledge and understanding now then 10 years ago and that actually makes my life a lot harder: my knowledge is nowhere all encompassing and I still have too many principles to tie together. 

As always, I have a number of conflicting
*Requirements:*


*Circulation:*
*Biological Filtration:*
*Gas Exchange:*
*Space and Esthetics:*
*Fish health:*
The cost of the filtration hardware is of little concern for this tank as I already have a lot of idle equipment ready on hand.

---> If anything, the available space for a canister filter is at a premium. I could possible be able to fit the PX-360 between the side wall and the left side of the tank (got about ~6" there, but, with my luck, I will be 1/16" short).

Any other external filter would either have to be on the floor between the dividing wall and a chair. I can get away with it for a while, but, really?

The only other choice is to put it inside of the dividing wall. The thing is, with the two existing access doors, the space is packed. Really, really tightly. I could cut out more Sheetrock, hang 2 or 4 more doors and add more power outlets inside and that would be the right long-term solution. But then I'd rather avoid the hassle and the expense.

The existing situation:
(2 Eheims 2075 running the 120-P and 1 Eheim 2026 running the 60-P. The co2 rig feeds both tanks through individual needle valves)










*Possible Permutations:*


*Use seeded Finnex PX-360:*
*Use either Fluval 404 or Eheim 2075:*
*Go filter-less:*
*HOB:*
*Internal:*
*Anything else?*
Decisions, decisions. Do help a guy out.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

I say try filter-less since that seems to be what you really want. If you're worried about your fish you could start with the seeded PX-360 on there and then remove it when the tank is more established. Plenty of "el natural" tanks go sans filter and it's not like you don't plant heavily.

Do it, do it, do it!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

rocksmom said:


> I say try filter-less since that seems to be what you really want. If you're worried about your fish you could start with the seeded PX-360 on there and then remove it when the tank is more established. Plenty of "el natural" tanks go sans filter and it's not like you don't plant heavily.
> Do it, do it, do it!


Finally, a voice of reason (and some passion), I am sold. I will add a small powerhead or such to keep the water moving after PX-360 is gone.

TY: you just saved me 2 hours of expanding my "Filtration Musings" and days of going back and forth


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Glad I could give you the nudge you needed.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

*OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Filtration (56K)*

I like the idea of a powerhead only if needed. There are a few nice ripariums on here like that, such a cool concept.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Filtration (56K)*

The little mighty Finnex just could not handle all the junk that floats off AS. 24 hours after flooding I still could not see inside. Its little sponge got clogged up rather quickly, slowing the flow to a trickle.

Had to hook up Fluval 404 to clear the water. Ammonia is at 1 ppm.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Let me know if you need to borrow a filter. I have an Eheim 2234 with both stock sized intake and a shortened one. I am sure you have something but let me know. 

Is it in position now? I guess I came by a few days to early lol. I did really like your 10 gallon, even though you didn't haha.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Filtration (56K)*

Thanks, friend, for the offer but I am good. Took me over 40 mins to figure out that the impeller shaft was broken on the 404. Luckily, LFS had them in stock. Still, set me back a day.

I really do like my 10g, but wanted a bigger beast. If l had any room, I might have kept the 10 going.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

The 10g got moved to a nearby dining table. Having a 12'-long table really helps:










The new tank goes int it's place:










One 9L bag of AS goes in. A bit thin, but I will move the AS from the 10g:










In goes the wood:










Add 6g of water... :










I am getting lots of help:










6g more to go. Added , heater and a pump:










Does he know something I don't?










Do I really want to know what they add to AS?:










Fill 'er up, add a Finnex 360. Getting late, me tired:










2 hours later and this is no longer funny:










Meanwhile, the filler is waiting:










Water check:










The filter needs some help. First plants dumped:










Might as well work on plants:










and chose my first victims:










The few, the proud:










Dump. It's getting light outside:










Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Flood-ed*

Coming along nicely!! Always amazed at your plants, simply gorgeous!! Is that aromatica in the sink/tub?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice!
What plants are those on top emersed?


----------



## thinBear (Dec 16, 2011)

Hay OVT how many WC have you done to change








to









I'm a little concern about flooding my dsm in 2 weeks and I think I get the same AS as yours.


----------



## Scyry (Dec 16, 2010)

Where did you find this tank?


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

*OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Flood-ed*

Looking good! Well once it's cleared up a bit! I love those stems! I'm actually planning a Dutch style layout for my 10g! I like that tank more every time I see it!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Flood-ed*



thinBear said:


> Hay OVT how many WC have you done to change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0 with 24 hours between pictures.

I did a 95% wc a day later because I had to reposition the tank. Another 15% wc one more day after that. I am mostly skimming the junk off the top and let the filter and plants to do the rest.

I am a bit peeved as it took just 1 day from mud to clear on a 10g. I am going to add a powerhead back to blow the dust off the substrate.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Flood-ed*



h4n said:


> Very nice!
> What plants are those on top emersed?


Water hacynth.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Flood-ed*



NWA-Planted said:


> Coming along nicely!! Always amazed at your plants, simply gorgeous!! Is that aromatica in the sink/tub?


Thank you. It is Aromatica, I want to see how it does in low light. I bet I will lose the pink but the tops should look nice from above.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Flood-ed*

Awesome start. I love the amount you've got it planted. Super neat looking. 

Laughed quite hard at the few and proud comment. I always add snails to cycling tanks, too. 

I've been planning a super small version of this, lately. Shallow tanks are just so neat. 

What stocking in the future are you looking at?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Flood-ed*

Ammonia still at 1 ppm: 30% WC + more plants + some AS from an existing tank.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Sweet tank OVT, I've got the same dimensions (GLA though). Looking forward to seeing it grow in!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Flood-ed*

Well, friend, it's all your fault: I started looking for this tank once I saw yours 
Stay tuned, I am planting atm. I cannot fit in all the plants I want...

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Initial Planting*

While waiting for the reparium stuff to arrive, I did preliminary planting to get the feel for the tank. That C. Parva is indeed tiny, I might have to rethink the front a bit. The back is pretty packed. I feel like I am already running out of space and I still have a ton of other plants that I wanted to put here.

Some re-positioning will be in order, depending on how high the Parviflorus parviflorus 'Tropica' and C. wendtii v. Tropica will grow in this tank. Hopefully they will stay close to the ground.

This is where I ended 2 days ago:










*5/23/2013:*

FTS: still pretty cloudy










Point of view (front):










Point of view (corner):










Back:










Back Point of View:










I really like how Bacopa australis stands out:










Right front corner:










Until later ...


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Initial Planting*

My thoughts are that it is overplanted. I think this would look neat with more substrate showing. Kinda like a real riverbed. 

Still looks good, just a thought.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

It does feel a bit over-planted. Will take me several days to see what I like and what stays, what goes.
Trade you plants for moss?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Initial Planting*



OVT said:


> It does feel a bit over-planted. Will take me several days to see what I like and what stays, what goes.
> Trade you plants for moss?


Haha I don't have much spare moss right now. And I've got a few people who would also like a trade. I'll keep you in mind when I do my next trim ^^. Some mini Xmas moss patches would look pretty incredible here. 

I'm a pretty low stocking planter and low stocking fauna person, so I don't actually need too many more plants, although your collection is quite impressive lol.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Initial Planting*

Looking very nice.  your right I do need to fly you down to scape my tank haha 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

MABJ said:


> I'm a pretty low stocking planter and low stocking fauna person


I do tend to dump in as many plants as I can when I start a tank... and then spend years trying to thin it out.



NWA-Planted said:


> Looking very nice. your right I do need to fly you down to scape my tank haha


On my way. Get the Master Bedroom ready and don't forget the steaks for the pup. I do assume open bar?
I might stop at Frank's and pull some of his crypts on the way home.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Additional plant inventory*

I still have suitable plants that did not make it into the tank.
I do really welcome critique and advise. Thank you in advance.

Alternanthera Reinekii
A. barteri v. barteri
A. barteri v. nana
C. nurii
C. "Green Gecko"
C. crispatula var. balansae
C. pontederifolia
C. Cryptocoryne wendtii (green and red)
Clinopodium Brownei
E. 'Vesuvius'
Ludwigia repens x arcuata
Star Grass
Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Hydrocotyle Sp. Japan
Hygrophila angustifolia
Java Fern (regular, narrow, and needle)
Italian Vals
Banana Plant
Rotala 'Bangladesh'

Hm...


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Initial Planting*



OVT said:


> On my way. Get the Master Bedroom ready and don't forget the steaks for the pup. I do assume open bar?
> I might stop at Frank's and pull some of his crypts on the way home.


Oohh wwee that escalated quickly  I do have some really good centinial Mexican tequila haha

In regards to the plants, not sure you could really add much more without taking some out first... Hrm

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm loving these shallow planted tanks and yours sir is no exception. I'm going to have one custom made for a family member.

Btw, what fauna are you planning on putting in there?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

OVT said:


> Well, friend, it's all your fault: I started looking for this tank once I saw yours
> Stay tuned, I am planting atm. I cannot fit in all the plants I want...
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


:hihi: too funny! Mine is in DSM with HC right now while I'm on travels. Hoping to get mine flooded again in the next month. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

Looks great. Wish I knew they had this size before I bought my 12 long.


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow, awesome tank! Love how it is coming along.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Initial Planting*

I will move the fish I have in the 10g this tank is replacing:

2 mated pairs of GBR
7 Sparkling Gouramies
20 Pygmy corrys

I also have 3 whiptail cats that could use a new home.

Eventually, might add a dozen Ammanos and maybe Ember tetras. That should be a full house


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

Awesome livestock plan.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

OVT said:


> I do tend to dump in as many plants as I can when I start a tank... and then spend years trying to thin it out.


It's hard to do with so many cool plants and no room to put them all isn't it? I have went through phases of collectoritis and thought I had finally kicked the habit when I redid my tank but I have noticed it's starting to kick in again.

Time to go find a collectoritis anonymous meeting somewhere.

The tank is looking good by the way. I really wish I had the time for another tank because I really do like these shallow tanks also. I would love to do a moss only tank but maybe when the kids are grown up and move out, but my 8 year old did tell me the other day that he wanted to live with us forever. He will change his mind by the time he's a teenager.......right????


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

beautifully done. i love the dimensions


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

ua hua said:


> I would love to do a moss only tank but maybe when the kids are grown up and move out, but my 8 year old did tell me the other day that he wanted to live with us forever. He will change his mind by the time he's a teenager.......right????


Don't worry....we change our minds XD

Perhaps though its something you could do in a smaller tank, as like a pro to-type idea...besides, if your son gets into the hobby as he gets older, you don't per say know what kind of things he'd want to do with it 

Also, tanks looking great OVT


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Ammonia is still ~0.25 but the water is crystal clear.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Initial Planting*



OVT said:


> Ammonia is still ~0.25 but the water is crystal clear.


Thats all I am waiting on... My ammonia is still high :-/

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EngineChauffer (Apr 3, 2013)

Gorgeous tank! No wonder you have collectoritis, with hardware like that who could blame you.  Where do you get your plants from?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Initial Planting*

Thank you.
The hardware is nothing special and I get the plants from my other tanks . A lot of people get theirs from the same place.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

wow this is really cool, awesome tank size!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Riparium Plants*

Riparium plants are in. C. parva keeps floating up as I don't have enough substrate up front.
0 < Ammonia < 0.25


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

It's looking really good, hard to believe you just set it up. There's definitely something to be said for having lots of plants on hand.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Riparium Plants*

Gorgeous 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

*OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; Riparium Plants*

That's a SICK tank bro!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Looking really good OVT, I've got big shoes to fill now!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I really can't wait to see this in person. It really trips me out that this was just an empty tank on your table like 2 weeks ago or so. I know you hate scaping and just like to grow beautiful plants but I think you are nailing it here. I will trim it for you, no charge, if I get the clippings lol. I loved your 10 gallon but I can see why you went a different direction.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Cycled*

Thank you people. I am really trying not to screw this one up.

This tank needs shrimps from speedie408, a custom overflow from NWA-Planted, more stones from talontsiawd, and bitFUUL's patience and perseverance and some Christmas moss or such from h4n. Only THEN I will call it done. Any volunteers? 

Ammonia is 0 ppm and NO3 is at 10 ppm today. From fill to cycled in 9 days, a bit longer then I actually expected.
Looks good enough to start moving the fish over - a process I absolutely hate.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Fish Moved*

Only took me 1.5 hours to move all the fish over. The last C. pegmaeus took the last 30 mins. I had to empty the tank to catch the fish: they had panic attack and I had a heart attack, so, we are even. All fish is accounted for except one cory  Need to check Ammonia again tomorrow and hope for no dead bodies.

On the plus side, the red tiger lotus turned into 3 and E. Vesuvius mutated into 3 + a ton of runners. I lost count of Blyxa, Sag, and snails.

Sort of feeling sad taking a perfectly good tank down that had no issues and low maintenance, but it could not remain on the dinning room table forever.

All set:










Dump most of the plants into the infamous kitchen sink:










The poor 10  Blah
Re-filled to keep the filter going and the plants alive:










New home.
_- where the hell am I?
- where are my buddies?
- who is that ugly dude?
- *I wanna go home!*_


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

OVT said:


> Sort of feeling sad taking a perfectly good tank down that had no issues and low maintenance, but it could not remain on the dinning room table forever.


that is a shame, a lot of people (including me) struggle to get a healthy tank with good growth, and then there's guys like you tearing down healthy low maintenance tanks :wink:

j/k, this thread is really motivation for me of what to shoot for!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

OVT said:


> more stones from talontsiawd?


I would but I feel I has giveith you all my rocks. I know a secret stash spot though, exit your door, walk 100 feet forward (after the steps), then 20 right. You would be surprised what you find:icon_lol:

If you ever want to go rock finding at the rock yard, I am down to help you out if you like that type of stone.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

talontsiawd said:


> I would but I feel I has giveith you all my rocks. I know a secret stash spot though, exit your door, walk 100 feet forward (after the steps), then 20 right. You would be surprised what you find:icon_lol:
> 
> If you ever want to go rock finding at the rock yard, I am down to help you out if you like that type of stone.


Actually, it's on the left


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*New NPK Mix*

I was stupidly messing around with my dosing. The result: hair algae all over my high light tanks (I added too much PO4).

Back to the drawing board. This is what (I think) I want a single ferts dose to be for 20g of water:










Which is 3 : 1 : 1 : 2 ratio of KNO3 to K2HPO4 to K2SO4 to Epsom Salt.

I have 275g worth of water to dose every other day. 275gl / 20g = ~14 of 20gl doses a day.
I want to mix enough to last for a month: 14 doses * for 15 days = call it 200 doses even.
How much stuff do I need for 200 doses? Say for NO3 above: 0.350 tsp * 200 doses = 70 tsp.
70 teaspoons / 3 = ~ 25 tablespoons of NO3. Close enough.

It's easier for me to use liquid then dry. I dump all the stuff into 4,000 ml of water (all will not dissolve in 2,000) and end up with a single 10ml dosage for 10 gallons of water. A full dosage will be used on high-light tank and 1/2 for low to medium light tanks.

Phew, all this gives me a headache


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

OVT said:


> Actually, it's on the left


I was just trying to throw you off...or I get my left and rights mixed up, forget which one.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; NPK dosage recalc*

Generally the custom filtration/overflow Is easier before the tank is planted, however I am sure we can figure something out 

It's looking great!! Curious, what dosing calculator is that.. Well ok I can see the title do you have a link?? Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; NPK dosage recalc*

I will settle for a sump.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; NPK dosage recalc*



OVT said:


> I will settle for a sump.


Weee little baby sump haha 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

*OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; NPK dosage recalc*

Wow, I'm officially tanking notes!  You've done an awesome job! I've got some serious tank envy! lol.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: OVT's 30g Shallow Cube Riparium --&gt; NPK dosage recalc*

The rams spawned again but the eggs do not look fertilized to me even though a male is guarding them.

All fish seems to congregate in the back where the plants are the thickest. I no longer see even rams up front. That's not cool.

I expect 10 Amanos and 8 Aplocheilichthys Normani to arrive on We, hopefully they will liven up the tank.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Notes to Self*

Moved the rest of the AS from the 10g to this on - now the substrate level is to my liking.

A pair of rams are still guarding their eggs than now look fertilized. The second pair was also attacking my hand pretty vigorously but I could not find the second set of eggs. Searching in the darkness does not work well. I am curious how the rams will receive the amanos and killies that I expect today. Red carpet is unlikely.

Very little crypt melt, I expected a full tank of mush.

On a totally different subject, all BNs that I have, I purchased as juveniles. Looks like I have 2 male regular BNs in one tank, 2 male Albinos in another, two more albino BNs males in yet another, and 1 regular and 1 albino females in still another tank. My gut tells me that the current housing arrangements are unlikely to produce offspring. Funny enough, I was looking for males when I purchased them. Now the Fortune strikes back.

My current WTS plants thread is at the very bottom of page 3, after 5 days. Bleah, just 'love' the 'new' SnS.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Got the fish on We, one Normani DOA, another did not last a day, and another is not looking well. All if them look totally undernourished.

Cute little guys. Everything I have read pegs them as mid-level fish needing only very gentle current. These guys did not get the memo as they hang just underneath the surface, in the strongest area of the current.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I only have 4 Normani left alive .

Lowered the lights 4" as Blyxa was getting yellow and Hygro Brown US dropping lower leaves.

Will measure PAR later today: my guess that I am just above low. Can't lower the light any farther as some emmersed plants seem to be getting burned. Might have to add another fixture.

Pygmy corys are in constant hiding. Not sure if dither fish will help or whether the rams are the problem.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

PAR measures from 16 at the front left corner to 30 at the surface. How come the plants are not dead?


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

OVT said:


> Riparium plants are in. C. parva keeps floating up as I don't have enough substrate up front.
> 0 < Ammonia < 0.25


what plant is that, front left?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Submersed? Limnophilia aromatica just behind Blixa japonica.


----------



## JLD (Oct 23, 2012)

Feeling completely inadequate after reading through your journal and yes your wife is close to sainthood.


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

great layout


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

OVT said:


> Submersed? Limnophilia aromatica just behind Blixa japonica.


the Blixa japonica... that's what i want for my tank, thanks.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks stunning, buddy! How are the fish lately? What's left besides the Rams? Any updated shots?


----------



## SmittyInFla (May 3, 2013)

Ever since I saw *Crazydaz*'s journal with the low, square tank, I have been thinking about what I would do with one. *OVT*, yours just seals the deal:

My second tank will be one of those. It may be a year off...But I just absolutely LOVE the idea of looking down into a planted tank. I think it may be from spending so much time canoeing and boating in tropical water...There is just something very special to me about the POV of these tanks.

Wonderful work, wonderful tank. Thanks for sharing it with us.

P.S.: I am thinking of a Florida 'bubbler' spring...white sand, with just enough water movement to make the sand percolate.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks great!

That is some low par, not necessarily bad. You going to try and up it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> That is some low par, not necessarily bad. You going to try and up it?


The blyxa stopped dropping leaves and the plants at the surface are growing. The problem is that emmersed plants are getting burned because the lights are pretty low down. Gotta move them up ~6".

Had to order the second lamp stand and lamp. I don't think I have much choice here.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

The lamp heads have cfl's?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> The lamp heads have cfl's?


Yep, dual dome ZooMed fixture with 2 26w spiral 5,000K CFLs mounted vertically.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

crazydaz said:


> Looks stunning, buddy! How are the fish lately? What's left besides the Rams? Any updated shots?


Thanks man, I am humbly stumbling in your footsteps.

Just found a Normani jumper last night. I have never expected these guys to hung right under the surface. All other fish are doing fine, except I only see corys once in a great while.

19 C. pygmeus
7 Sparkling gouramies
4 GBRs
3 Normani killies (just ordered more )


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

That's a bummer on the fish 

Wonder if maybe a different type of light output would keep the surface plants from burning up? Like an led screw in type, may not make a lick of difference though

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Update 6-29-2013*

I received Norman's Lampeye last Th: 9 young adults and 2 fry (they look like guppies). These guys are actually staying mid-level and only one of the new guys joined the original 3, swimming at the surface right in front of filter's output.

The Sparkling Gouramies seem to be the terrors of the tank: they do chaise the killies and even have the spunk to go against the rams.

With the light lowered for the time being, the plants are taking off. The C. parva 'path' is shrinking as Blyxa is starting to expand. I am expecting an additional light fixture this week so that I can raise the light up again and stop burning the emergent plants.

Still no water changes, no algae, and a first trim:


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Fun with Red*

I installed Deep Blue Solar Flare Mini LED ---> in red. Could not resist taking some pictures.

POV:










Front:










Top:










With flash:










I currently run this light 24x7 and just might leave it that way: my family now have no excuses for running into my tanks on the way to the bathroom. And it helps the process


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

love this tank! the dimensions are just perfect, wish I had room for one


----------



## thinBear (Dec 16, 2011)

That's lots of growth and progress. Using red LED is a interesting idea, :icon_roll
sounds to me:

moon light
similar effect as pink blub?
help red plants expressing their color


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

The future set of "Chainsaw Massacre XII" 
Moonlight.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

If anyone is still looking for this or other Mr Aqua tanks then this might be of interest:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3796777

All of a sudden, I am thinking that a 24" cube has some possibilities...


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Have you noticed any difference in plant growth with the red led?

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## AdamC13 (Mar 28, 2013)

OVT said:


> If anyone is still looking for this or other Mr Aqua tanks then this might be of interest:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3796777
> 
> All of a sudden, I am thinking that a 24" cube has some possibilities...


says I cannot access that link. Don't know why.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

AdamC13 said:


> says I cannot access that link. Don't know why.


I bet it was considered as a group buy and was removed by a Mod.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Update: 07-22-2013*

Overall, the tank is doing well and I am happy. Yesterday was the first time I wiped off the glass, algae seems at bay.

The *riparium plants* are finally growing, with aluminum plant taking the lead. Taro is not doing that great: it does put out new leaves but all of them turn brown around the edges. The right side looks a bit empty an un-balance with a single plant in that planter. At least the water hyacinth in that corner fills in the gap. Whatever the grassy plant I have does not show any signs of life.

Riparium plants:










Taro close-up:










At least this guy is looking happy:










*Aquatic plants* continue to do well: Blyxa is exploding, Tiger Lotus looks good, and crypts just sit there. Hygro Brown is the one potential exception: it is dropping lower leaves and dreams of immigrating. I am guessing that the shallow tank is not to its linking as it wants to go up and up and up.

[Not getting glare and reflection in this tank is above my skills]

Blyxa on rampage:










Aromatica reaching for the sun:










A perfect hit from the red LED:










Lotus is a bit cramped, just the way I want it:










Unhappy Brown:










My red crypts (yep, the new species discovered in my tank):










This update, the *fauna* falls into the Blah department.

- Killies continue taking HALO classes, with 0 graduates: they keep missing the next-door 65g by 6". I am down to 6 and will not add any more 

- The 2 fry that I received in place of the 10th killi are not killies. They are guppies. Cute, I like the color, but still guppies. They obviously did not get the memo as they are shoaling with killis. They must not measure up as they are kept way from the flying lessons. Oh, yes, 1 is male and 1 is female, the regular Adam and Eve, no less: the rest of the world is yet to come. (I actually not unhappy on this account).

- Out of the 19 C. pegmeaus that were transferred I occasionally see 1. No idea if it's a spy or the only survivor. Another Blah 

- On the no news side of the story, the rams an sparklers are still fighting over the top spot in the food chain. At the moment, it is a stalemate with no casualties.

- Ramhorns got nailed eating my plants. In my Constitution, it is a felony punishable by exile (the puffers' tank is not that far). A whole village got rounded up and booted to 12g in the hope of repentance.

Me kulli not:










Looking for the runway:










And here where we are today:


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

You have a definite knack for this, tank is looking beautiful 

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice looking tank! Great looking crypts. You're going to have a blyxa overhaul soon!


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow, those fts are beautiful. Fantastic job with this tank.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

This tank looks stunning! The variety of plants provides so many textures! This tank is definitely going to provide inspiration for my next build!


----------



## GimmeGills (Oct 6, 2010)

I've read through a couple of your journals on a slow night at work and I must say you're passion/addiction coupled with a great sense of humor makes them some of my favorite reads! Really getting a kick out of this and LOVE your tanks.

Debating on adding a Lotus in the future without having it engulf the tank. Perhaps you've got the perfect solution by "cramping" it...


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Trim 08-20-2013*

I decided to trim a bit last night, before the plants jump out of the tank. A bunch of Water Sprite and Ambulia already went out to a friend.
I feel like a new WTS thread (in my 18" x 16" kitchen sink):










And some floaters (in a 15" x 20" tupperware):










And now I have to go back and trim some more!


----------



## Positron (Jul 22, 2013)

I'd love to get this tank. 24x24x12. I have looked everywhere and can't find anything but one made by DB on amazon. Another member here is getting one of those, but I'm still trying to decide between a mr. aqua 18x18x18 cube (already have the 12x12x12). I love the deep dimensions on this guy, though. 

I guess i'll continue my search...


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

SevenPorts is now the forum sponsor and their distribution manager is a regular visitor - why not send him a PM? I am sure they will take good care of you.

v2


----------



## Positron (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks, I'll try, but the ma-610 isn't even listed on sevenports website.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Trust me. If for some reason they cannot accommodate you, PM me as there could be a couple of other ways to get that tank.

Have you seen their 12*12*24"h? Not listed anywhere either. This tank could be interesting... I was toying with the idea of putting the tall one inside the shallow cube for a cascading ripparium build. Maybe some day.

v2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

OVT said:


> Have you seen their 12*12*24"h? Not listed anywhere either. This tank could be interesting... I was toying with the idea of putting the tall one inside the shallow cube for a cascading ripparium build. Maybe some day.
> 
> v2


That would be very cool 

On a side note, always jealous on how pretty your plants are 

I need to hurry up with my new led fixture!!!



Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks friend. And I need to hurry up and return your PAR meter :$ I keep finding more tanks at my place to measure...

v2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

OVT said:


> Thanks friend. And I need to hurry up and return your PAR meter :$ I keep finding more tanks at my place to measure...
> 
> v2


Lol no worries  I won't truly need it until I actually get the other fixture built!

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow, all those plants look very healthy!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

That's gorgeous

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## Landmines (Aug 19, 2013)

That flower is beautiful!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Stunning... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks people.
The flower lasts for a day and then falls off. I got 2 so far and hopping for more.

v2


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

OVT said:


> Thanks people.
> The flower lasts for a day and then falls off. I got 2 so far and hopping for more.
> 
> v2


When mine first started blooming I stuffed an O+ root tab down into the rip. planter. The plant went absolutely nuts for about two months! Multiple blooms almost everyday.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

My goodness, this tank is amazing, it looks like it came straight out of a stream somewhere! I really like the rip. plants coming out the top, with the flower and all, good job oleg as always!


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

amazing! totally amazing.


i love the red LED as well, i thiink ill bang one on my nano.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Any updates on this beast of a tank?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I lost two rams in two weeks. Just a bummer. Moved the remaining pair to QT. Otherwise, the tank is doing well and is pretty much unchanged. I'll pimp this thread a bit, with latest pictures on the way.

v3


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

OVT said:


> I lost two rams in two weeks. Just a bummer. Moved the remaining pair to QT. Otherwise, the tank is doing well and is pretty much unchanged. I'll pimp this thread a bit, with latest pictures on the way.
> 
> v3



Sorry to hear about your rams but I do look forward to new pimp pictures


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

OVT said:


> I lost two rams in two weeks. Just a bummer. Moved the remaining pair to QT. Otherwise, the tank is doing well and is pretty much unchanged. I'll pimp this thread a bit, with latest pictures on the way.
> 
> v3


Sorry about your rams. I have found Rams to be one of the hardest species to keep. Look forward to new pictures though.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

We demand pictures 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajah_22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Great tank! I've always been a big fan of shallow tanks.

What is the cryp with the low, broad leaves that is right behind the parva?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

In short, the tank is just doing fine, even with lack of reasonable maintenance.
Quick pictures before I pull the scissors out:


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, that exploded since the last time I saw it haha. It wasn't like it wasn't 150% planted then. Looks good, I think this is my favorite tank of yours. 

I have been meaning to hit you up btw but I have plenty of poor excuses as to why I haven't haha, busy with such and such here and there, really I am just very poor about planning multiple things or planning for anything but my immediate future. Lets meet up soon, I will drop you a PM or text.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

Just posted up a link to this 610 thread on the Mr. Aqua Facebook page  Get trimming! haha


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow! Looks amazing! Tons of growth! I'm interested to see a post trim shot.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

How are you keeping the flow in this tank? Also, I am slowly starting to hate you and everyone else with your gorgeous, open top riparium style tanks...

I want your tanks, they're gorgeous.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Leaving this tank alone was, arguably, the best thing I have ever done for it. I really don't remember the last time I did a WC. I did hack emergent plants here and there, did some top offs, and kept removing floaters when I could not see the surface.

From all my non-existent records, of which this journal is the main one, and some futile head and butt scratching, failed attempts at recollections, non- committal whines and eye-contact avoidance from my late night partner, self-hypnosis, and tasting the tank water, mid-August of 2013 is as good time as any to admit to a WC. So, tonight I could not ignore it any longer and off I went pulling my way to the substrate. 

Most of my other tanks receive infinitely more attention (well, in comparison) and none of them have as clear inner walls as this one. Some snail eggs here and there, a totally weird, lamp shade shaped patch of Ricca somehow climbing 12" of the rear wall (right by the red LED back light, suspiciously following the light's reflection outline) there is nothing but a squeaky Mr Aqua glass.

I wish I could claim a total absence of algae (I have already lied enough for one day) but I did find a tuff of BBA clinging to a Java Fern's leaf's tip. Nothing on the driftwood (must be toxic), just nothing.

I have this fear, now that I have put my hands inside, I will be selling algae by the pound in a week's time - black, green, hairy, slimey, and (hopefully) even red.

To be cont'd, maybe later today, maybe in 2015.

v3


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Hopefully the next update will be sooner rather than later, and your hands didn't deposit unseen algae spores in the tank ^^


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

This is truly and amazing looking tank. Love the over grown look. A colony of roughly 1000 cherries would look righteous. 

At what point would "you" consider it over grown?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

AGUILAR3 said:


> This is truly and amazing looking tank. Love the over grown look. A colony of roughly 1000 cherries would look righteous.
> 
> At what point would "you" consider it over grown?


Thank you. It currently has about the same number of guppies, spanning 17 generations.
I have multiple (off-the top of my head, spur of the moment) definitions of "over-grown/planted". Today's is "cannot fit the trim back into the tank".


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyways, the rogue stand of Taro had to go. It's not that I have anything personal against Taro, except that it's supposed to be edible or useful in some other ways in agriculture. Which does not give it any right to take up 1/4 of my tank and keep falling on lesser known, underprivileged plants.










It looks better in (prison) orange. On second thought, it gets re-planted:










The other green meat pays the price:










Grimly satisfied with the areal massacre, anything below the water line is next.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Taro? Figure out how to make bubble tea out of it or something 

Is the other one Hygro angustifolia?


----------



## Lucubration (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow. Wow, I really like this tank. If they made them 18"x18"x9", I would be all over them.

My pygmy corys were most active when I had 8 of them. They schooled a lot and tended not to mind me observing the tank. Now that I'm down to around four (sometimes they just disappear into the plants and never return  ), they usually "play dead" when I come up to the tank. Guppies didn't do much for them as dither fish.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I was wondering why the Fluval 404 on this tank has been rather quiet for a while. Lo and behold, it has been all clogged up with roots growing up the intake - no flow that I could detect.

I freed the intake, got the air out of the filter, got the flow going and now it is back to it's machine-gun annoying stutter.

If the tank managed to flourish without a working filter for 3+ months maybe it does not need one?

I am sorely tempted to swap it for 2 x Finnex PX-360 that I have just laying around or just go without ...

v3


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

So glad I found this thread. What a gem. I read it wide eyed. Super tank!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

OVT said:


> I was wondering why the Fluval 404 on this tank has been rather quiet for a while. Lo and behold, it has been all clogged up with roots growing up the intake - no flow that I could detect.
> 
> I freed the intake, got the air out of the filter, got the flow going and now it is back to it's machine-gun annoying stutter.
> 
> ...


I have done no filter before. It's kind of fun to have that accomplishment, though even if you don't have issues, it never will help. I would just throw on the Finnex if it were me.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I've noticed my taro also has dried/'burnt'/yellowing/browning leaves.. Have you ever determined what causes that? Or how to fix it? I tried looking at a deficiency guide for taro but it was no help.. according to it I'd have a calcium deficiency.. Well the hard water lines on all my tanks and massive calcium deposits on my terracotta pot which has turned it completely white (not that natural earthy-red hue anymore) strongly argue otherwise... so I'm still at a loss...

also PHOTO UPDATE PLEASE! (of this an all your other 'tanks'/picos etc)


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

AquaAurora said:


> also PHOTO UPDATE PLEASE! (of this an all your other 'tanks'/picos etc)


All of them? Or just most? Probably one of the few people who have a crazy amount of tanks, without a dedicated tank room, yet no room is overwhelmed by tanks. A house tour video would be better haha.


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

I know this is an old thread but are there any updates? I love the dimensions of this tank and am thinking hard about trying to get one.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re-incarnation*

This tank has been bone dry for the last 3 years. One day (i.e. yesterday) was rainy morning, day and night and I was looking for something to do besides what I had to do. I decided to do a good deed for a change and rescue Java Fern that has been sitting in a bucket since November 25. Yes, that's in the 2018. The next free miles upgrade from a bucket is a bona fide tank. It did not take long to come up with legit reasons for such a move: I actually had to test certain muddy visions for an upcoming tank. Namely,

*- Substrate*: do I want white, black, or something in between? With 50/50/50, CaribSea River of Doubt (Ha, even the name was custom made for me) caught my eye. Not white, not black, but in between. None of my LFS have ever heard of it and I could only find it in 3 places on line ... for a price. Turns out it's been discontinued, which means I now have to have it. Sight unseen, I bought 150 lb of it. After a week of converting weights into volumes I gave up and bought another 100 lb. When in the River of Doubt, double up. But how does it look in a tank (A: unclear). Did I get enough? Given that this tank is exactly 2.5 times the area of the new, yet to arrive tank, what is a better way to test? (A: I have 100 lb more the I will ever need or want).

*- Light: * Shallow tank to keep Java Fern alive. Then I have to mimic @Greggz and @burr740 et al and go with a low light high tech tank. That surely means x2 Current Satellite PRO (the jury is still out). Rimless tank --> can't have them sitting right on the rim as I want the view from above. Current USA Orbit XW brackets is the obvious option to test (Hm, could be worse, could be better).

*- CO2: * Java Fern needs CO2 to stay alive (in this tank of mine). What better way to test a new set-up I got for next to nothing (60g rimless cube) from @aquascape? A super DIY, Mensa-class guy but no tape on the joints? There must be leaks (and I just met the guy).

*- Wife: * This subject has direct practical ramifications (you know, like in being fed, clothed (somewhat clean and with minimal color combinations), talked to (in sotto voice, on occasion), and avoiding physical contact with skillets. Given that she owns everything I am supposed to, has no interest in sushi tanks (or any of my other hobbies, for that matter), and my balance sheet with her as it is (just think US trade balance with China), her reaction does matter. I placed a bet with myself on what her reaction will be first thing in the morning when she finds that her serf re-arranged her Eminent Domain. I bet $1 on "Beautiful!" and the full $25 of my monthly allowance on "WTF!?!" (spelled out). I won.

And that's how this tank came back to wet, even for a short while. You may judge the rest.

Dry run:










Both lights on at 100% all channels:










Side view with Private Reserve wood:










The sand @ ~2" average depth (~45 lb), unwashed:










We are PRO @ DIY background and rocks (TY Amazon):










Flooded (not bad for clarity):










Add a well used, but cycled HOB (for now):










The Java and friends to be rescued:










Eh, NVM - grab some (semi) random plants (they need a home too):










And this is where I stopped: canister filter, co2, heater, and other plants still pending:










* - Impression:* The tank looks white, like in WHITE, and I mean white. I would hate to end up with a 120g+ planted tank that looks like salt water. Sure, the water is not aged, no tannins, too few plants but I'm too used to black substrate. Worst case I'll just plant it over?


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Great post OVT.......especially the "Wife" paragraph!

I've got say, I just love seeing rimless tanks. With nicely mounted LED's, creates a very modern clean look.

In general, light colored substrate creates less separation of colors, and less definition of groupings (well, at least to my eye). But I am interested to see how this one looks filled in, as it is an interesting substrate, that is for sure.

And did I miss something? Are you setting up a 120G+ tank?? If so, you've got my full attention, and I will be looking forward to that.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Looks good OVT, I like it! Even the substrate color looks good to me, it's different.  It'll be interesting to see how the substrate looks once the tank has matured after a few months. Keep us posted on the project. 

_"Turns out it's been discontinued, which means I now have to have it."_ Don't feel bad, you're not the only one that has this curse. No telling how many items are buried out in the garage that fall under this category. Who knows, maybe some day I'll even find a use for them!!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Excellent- all of it- love the substrate.


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

OVT said:


> Turns out it's been discontinued, which means I now have to have it.


This line cracked me up. It is so true that things that are hard to find or discontinued seem to have some mysterious extra value.



OVT said:


> *- CO2: * Java Fern needs CO2 to stay alive (in this tank of mine). What better way to test a new set-up I got for next to nothing (60g rimless cube) from @aquascape? A super DIY, Mensa-class guy but no tape on the joints? There must be leaks (and I just met the guy).


Yep, No tape. The entire assembly is sealed with anaerobic sealant. Much cleaner look and it creates a cross-linked plasticized bond between the metals. Good stuff. 

Description of how anaerobic sealants work


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice! Not many folks can grow plants out of a granite countertop


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

burr740 said:


> Nice! Not many folks can grow plants out of a granite countertop


Lol, just rub it in. 
I'm getting rivers of doubts now. Like 250 lb of them. Could have bought 2x AI Prime instead.
Darken it up a bit by mixing in Tahitian Moon sand?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

OVT said:


> Lol, just rub it in.
> I'm getting rivers of doubts now. Like 250 lb of them. Could have bought 2x AI Prime instead.
> Darken it up a bit by mixing in Tahitian Moon sand?


 No!
Leave it like it is. It looks great.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm looking forward to seeing how this looks after after time with the plants grown in. If it is anything like quest for reds, we wont see substrate at all soon anyways!

It is impressive how uniform the two colors are- no noticable clumps of eater from your photos, very nice!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Idk, might start to look really weird with more black. Id probably just leave it.

You could name the scape _Salt and Pepper._ (not many can grow plants in that either)


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Adding non Java plants and playing with LEDs: W @ 40% R @ 100% G @ 30% B @ 30%


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I like how the cubes look from the corner and from the top. With the light sand and thin walls, this one now sparkles. And the plants did grow in already.
Canister filter, heater, and co2 are now hooked in. Debating whether I want to turn it into Pea Puffer species tank for a bit.

I like the lights but the mounting arrangement is a bit awkward - these tanks look much better with suspended / pendant lights. I'm going to try mounting a single AI HD Prime this weekend.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking absolutely amazing! The more it fills up the better it looks! I am not adverse to the substrate colour either, it's a nice change from the usual!!!


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

OVT said:


> Lol, just rub it in.
> I'm getting rivers of doubts now. Like 250 lb of them. Could have bought 2x AI Prime instead.
> Darken it up a bit by mixing in Tahitian Moon sand?


Do you have little kids? Pay them a dollar to separate it into black and white. If you have two or more, you can turn it into a competition. Winner take all!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

@ChrisX, I have big kids, big like after college. I could not afford them when they were little, now they are way out of my price range. If I have to pay them a $1/grain then they will retire before I do.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah that sub is looking better now more plants.


----------



## tredford (Jun 29, 2018)

Tank looks great, love the top-down shot of the crypts.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

These cubes are so difficult to photograph. You really captured it beautifully with the corner-shot.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Really starting to look like something special- nice clean feeling to it.

Pea Puffers could be cool in there too. Progressing nicely!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Are you planning on adding some salt and pepper Corys?


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

OVT said:


> I like how the cubes look from the corner and from the top. With the light sand and thin walls, this one now sparkles. And the plants did grow in already.
> Canister filter, heater, and co2 are now hooked in. Debating whether I want to turn it into Pea Puffer species tank for a bit.
> 
> I like the lights but the mounting arrangement is a bit awkward - these tanks look much better with suspended / pendant lights. I'm going to try mounting a single AI HD Prime this weekend.


I am assuming that you did not have any regulator leaks. If you do encounter any problems please message me and I will do whatever it takes to make things right.

I love the Salt and Pepper look. I am thinking of something similar for the 60 cube.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Where are you? 

I want to see what you've been up to- did that beautiful tank come? 
The Vals are ready and waiting...


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Was thinking about this tank today- any update?


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm sure there's lot's of folks here who would enjoy an uptake on the tank, I know I would! Let us know how it's going, either good or bad. Hope all is going well with you, family and tanks.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Oleg- we miss you


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

@Discusluv: Please post a photo of one your chocolate pies, that"ll get him to respond!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> @*Discusluv*: Please post a photo of one your chocolate pies, that"ll get him to respond!


:laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Oops people. This time around this tank was not ment to be a "permenent" one...

It's still up but bare bottom, with a single piece of driftwood, some floaters and 4 pea puffer gluttons. The rest got moved to my "new" 140g, as was my original intention. The puffers will get rehomed once I shuffle some fish around and the tank will go dry and back into the garage.

But for a (even a picture of) @Discusluv pie I might reconsider my whole path in life.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

OVT said:


> Oops people. This time around this tank was not ment to be a "permenent" one...
> 
> It's still up but bare bottom, with a single piece of driftwood, some floaters and 4 pea puffer gluttons. The rest got moved to my "new" 140g, as was my original intention. The puffers will get rehomed once I shuffle some fish around and the tank will go dry and back into the garage.
> 
> But for a (even a picture of) @*Discusluv* pie I might reconsider my whole path in life.


 I looked and couldnt find a picture of a chocolate pie that Ive made.
Will these do? : :laugh2:

Lemon meringue 




Lemon Cake with raspberry filling and white chocolate frosting


----------

